# No agave during pregnancy?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I've read that you shouldn't consume the herb agave during pregnancy in the Wise Woman book. Article is here under "Herbs to Avoid During Pregnancy".
http://childbirthsolutions.org/artic...dvit/index.php

Is this the same as the agave sweetner? I cannot find any warnings with the words agave nectar together. Is there another type of agave?

Thanks!


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

It's the same, and I couldn't find any warnings either, but when I looked up the problematic property (saponins) and the agave nectar it showed up as being heavily present in that too.

So maybe stick to maple syrup if you're vegan and trying to avoid sugars?


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

I was going to suggest grade B maple syrup... Even stevia is not recommended during pregnancy.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

oh well.. i guess it sucks to be me then because i use this in everything.. lol.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Weird! My midwife said nothing about this, even when I asked if it was OK to sweeten my RRL tea with agave nectar (she said it was perfectly fine, by the way). It must not be too big a deal.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Do they give reasons to avoid agave during pg, or just list it in a general list of herbs? I mean, the list also includes coffee, and I know plenty of women who drank a cup or two of coffee a day with no ill effects.

What exactly is the reason stevia isnt' recomended during pg? I've honestly never heard of that before- it's a natural herb, used in incredibly tiny quantities, etc.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

the saponins in the agave can cause serious uterine contractions. So that I would definitely avoid.

Not sure about stevia. I haven't heard that. I probably would try to stick to green herb rather than the super-concentrated kinds though.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

I wasn't sure about this either - so I just avoided it for 1st/2nd trimesters. Now that I'm in the third, though, I've had foods sweetened with agave & haven't had any ill effects. I still keep it to a minimum though.

Susun Weed's website has discussion boards/etc - you could probably look for answers there.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been using agave nectar.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NatureMama3* 
the saponins in the agave can cause serious uterine contractions. So that I would definitely avoid.

Thanks for the info mamas! I did make cookies w/ agave (before I knew) and had cramping for 15 mins straight or more. No more agave for me!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

So, if I get to 42 weeks, it's time to start drinking agave nectar by the bucketful? ;-)


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I almost bought some agave today. I did use it in coffee one weekend shortly after getting pregnant and had no issue with it then.

I've used quite a bit of stevia during this pregnancy. Baby Me Now, a prenatal company uses it in one of their prenantal products. I'd have to look it up to be certain. And I remember in previous stevia posts other cultures use it without issue. I think stevia is just a lack of studies done in the U.S.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

You know, I think I might have been full of crap when I posted my stevia finding, because I can't find it anywhere, now.







I was sure it was one of the 'herbs to avoid during pregnancy', but can't find the source anywhere, which is great - I loooove stevia!









Sorry for the misinformation, mamas!


----------



## Kaz33 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys I'm new to the board but I just found a link which does clearly state that Stevia is not suitable for use during pregnancy. The link is: http://www.associatedcontent.com/art..._diabetes.html

Hope this helps!

Karen


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

It really doesnt explain why you shouldnt use stevia during pregnancy. Is this something like they soft cheese, runny egg, lunchmeats etc? Ive been using both stevia and agave my whole pregnancy AND well before getting pregnant. Just because the FDA hasnt approved it doenst do it for me. I mean our government approves all kinds of drugs that they eventually pull due to side affects and we wont even go into approving vaccines.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah it doesnt say why, and well associated content arent the most reliable source.... i have written tons of them as anyone can.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been using agave nectar this whole pregnancy with no contractions resulting. My midwife is an herbalist and she doesn't include agave or stevia on her "herbs to avoid" list she gives her clients.


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amber Lion* 







I've been using agave nectar this whole pregnancy with no contractions resulting. My midwife is an herbalist and she doesn't include agave or stevia on her "herbs to avoid" list she gives her clients.

Ditto for me! I have been using agave nectar for nearly 3 months now in my daily tea and no problems.


----------



## KatW (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been using agave nectar to sweeten my fruit-yogurt smoothies, several times a week, and have had no contractions or problems. I did find this blog post about agave nectar's safeness during pregnancy.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

*Replying to this old thread with my personal experience:*

I think agave is like RRL for some people. For some it cause ctx and for some it doesn't. Both agave and RRL caused ctx (cramping) for me in the 1st trimester. I have had no problem with them since the 2nd trimester though.


----------



## art4heart (Jun 26, 2005)

Are the saponins in agave the same in quinoa? Like all recipes call for, I wash my quinoa to remove the saponins. I've never had an adverse reaction to quinoa, even when I've forgotten to rinse it. Hmmmm....


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamabearTo4* 
You know, I think I might have been full of crap when I posted my stevia finding, because I can't find it anywhere, now.







I was sure it was one of the 'herbs to avoid during pregnancy', but can't find the source anywhere, which is great - I loooove stevia!









Sorry for the misinformation, mamas!

Well that makes me happy!


----------



## Norma1 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Warning!!!! Agave May Promote Menstruation and Birth Defects*

Some herbs such as agave and aloe vera are classified as emmenagogues, which stimulate blood flow in the pelvic area and uterus, and are menstrual promoters, particularly in high doses. Those in early pregnancy, or those who are at high risk for miscarriage, should not consume agave nectar.

Herbal preparations are not regulated under the Food and Drug Administration, and some therefore are not well studied in pregnancy. Agave is considered a potential teratogen, which means that it may disturb the development of the fetus and cause birth defects.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. I just made bread with agave this weekend (the same weekend I found out I was pregnant). It wasn't a very big dose, but I guess I shouldn't make any more.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Norma1 - Welcome to MDC. Would you care to provide a medical study to back up your warning?


----------

